# PHILADELPHIA | Arthaus - 311 South Broad Street | 173m | 567ft | 47 fl | T/O



## desertpunk

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Philadelphia Int’l Records Out, 40-Story Hotel-Condo In At Broad & Spruce*









Development about to take the Soul out of South Broad.



> If the lack of the Royal Theater’s redevelopment in the 13 years that Kenny Gamble’s Universal Companies has owned it seems perplexing, imagine how strange South Broad Street will seem if he the very building where he and Leon Huff made musical magic (and millions) with Philadelphia International Records is demolished. Because sources tell Hidden City that will happen under a Dranoff Properties plan to develop a mixed-use, hotel-condo tower on the Southeast corner of Broad and Spruce Streets called Avenue Place. (Natalie Kostelni reported Dranoff’s preliminary plans for a mixed-use tower in the Philadelphia Business Journal last month.)
> 
> *Multiple sources indicate the 40-story design comes from Kohn Pederson Fox and that au courant hotel brand SLS will anchor the tower. *Symphony House II this is not. Two vacant buildings owned by Gamble-affiliated parties would presumably need to be demolished to make way for the project.
> 
> 301-309 South Broad Street, home of the offices and studio of Philadelphia International Records, has been closed since a fire destroyed most of its interior in February 2010. Officially 1344-52 Spruce Street to the City, it’s owned by the Great Philadelphia Trading Company, the real estate division of Philadelphia International Records. Great Philadelphia Trading purchased the building in 1991, but PIR has kept offices and studios there since 1971. Little historical information exists for the three-story, neoclassical building of brick and limestone trim, but it was likely built in the 1920s. At one time, it featured a wraparound sign on its cornice, and has for years carried a large billboard on its roof. More recently, Utrecht Art Supplies occupied the ground floor space until Dick Blick bought out Utrecht and closed its two Center City stores.
> 
> ....
> 
> A 40-story tower would be the tallest building on South Broad Street by far. (Symphony House, for example, is 31 stories.) It would also nestle very closely with Center City One, the 30-story brutalist tower next door on Spruce Street, built in 1974.
> 
> [...]











http://hiddencityphila.org/2013/11/...-out-40-story-hotel-condo-in-at-broad-spruce/


----------



## desertpunk

*Dranoff talks up tower at Broad & Spruce*



> Carl Dranoff is still a few weeks short of jawboning everyone he needs to convince so he can confirm detals of the "game-changing project" he says he's preparing for the east side of Broad St. below Spruce in Center City Philadelphia, across from the Kimmel Center. Dranoff says he's already met with city planners; he has a review lined up for the Washington Square West civic association's zoning committee, when he'll unwrap more details; if all goes well, he plans to present the proposal publicly sometime after Dec. 8. Dranoff says there's no historical restrictions on knocking down the former Philadlephia International Records (Gamble & Huff) offices on the site, damaged and empty since a 2010 fire, or a second low-rise across the narrow Cypress St. alley, currently braced to keep it from collapsing.
> 
> Phila. Business Journal's Natalie Kostelni wrote about the project back in October, here, and Hidden City Philadelphia's Brad Maule yesterday noted the building is projected at 40 stories, hotel plus apartments, here. This would be the tallest tower on South Broad, though Dranoff won't confirm he's heading that high.
> 
> [...]
> Read more at http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/...road-and-Spruce-plan.html#ZsWUEFyzDxIRdLZb.99



Philadelphia at Night by adaminspired, on Flickr


----------



## summersm343

The exact number I was given on this is 467 feet.


----------



## desertpunk

*47-Story Hotel/Condo Building Joining The Philadelphia Skyline*




> PHILADELPHIA (CBS)–With a big announcement, Philadelphia’s skyline will soon have more company.
> 
> A new project on the corner of Broad and Spruce Streets will be the city’s tallest structure built for residential use. “It’s just the center of activity. It really is the center of the city.”
> 
> Developer Carl Dranoff is partnering with a Los Angeles based company to construct a 47-story $200 million structure. It will be called the SLS International—a building more than just condos.
> 
> Developer Carl Dranoff says, “SLS International will be the tallest building ever built exclusively for residential use in the state of PA.” He adds, “1,600 direct and indirect jobs and probably $11 million, plus in tax revenues to the city.”
> 
> Mayor Nutter supports the building saying it keeps the city relevant. “It’s just a further indication that people have confidence in this market place and want to build here.”


----------



## desertpunk

*It's Official: Dranoff Talks to the Inquirer About His 562 Ft. Hotel & Condo Tower*









http://hiddencityphila.org/2013/12/dranoffs-broad-street-skyscraper-its-official-now/



> Dranoff noted that the success of the project will depend upon City Council's changing the zoning code: by extending a zoning designation which currently ends at Spruce Street south to Pine,the building will be able to have a larger square footage (relative to how big the lot is).
> 
> The building itself will be a mixed-use luxury boutique hotel with 149 guest rooms, six suites, and 125 condos (the condos and hotel will have separate entrances.) Parking, the main concern of all the city's neighbors, is also covered: 220 spaces will be provided for hotel guests and condo residents. SLS International will also house a "double height" glass ballroom, and street level retail, to include a bar/restaurant, and shops. Dranoff said, "Great cities build great buildings", perhaps feeding hopes that it'll be a little different from Dranoff's other project South Broad Tower, Symphony House, (which archicritic Inga Saffron has referred to as "a Frankenstein mix of historical elements", "a clumsy, contemporary fake", "decorated with the padded-shoulder pomposity of the Reagan era", and "like a sequined and over-rouged strumpet").
> 
> The architect, A. Eugene Kohn, is a Philly local who attended Central High School and UPenn. The hotel brand, SLS, is known for super trendy designs, and their website states that they like to foster "elements of creativity and community". The man behind SLS Hotels, Sam Nazarian, emphasized that the new hotel on Broad Street would "elevate" the "creativity" that "Philadelphia is already committed to...through the Avenue of the Arts".
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Committee approves zoning changes for new Dranoff hotel on Broad *












> City Council’s Committee on Rules approved a bill Wednesday that would amend portions of the zoning code to allow developer Carl Dranoff’s SLS International Hotel proposal on South Broad Street to be built by without any additional zoning approvals.
> 
> The proposal calls for a 47-story, 567-foot tower with 149 luxury hotel rooms and 123 residential condominiums. It would also include a bar and restaurant at the corner of Broad and Spruce streets, with retail space along Broad Street.
> 
> The property currently sits just south of the Center City zoning overlay.
> 
> The bill approved on Wednesday, which was introduced by 1st-District Councilman Mark Squilla, would rezone the property from CMX-4 to CMX-5, the most permissive commercial mixed-use classification in the zoning code.
> 
> It would also extend the Center City overlay south to include the property, allowing the developer to build to a Floor Area Ratio (FAR) of up to 1,600%. Additionally, the bill adjusts regulations related to parking and loading to allow for curb cuts on Spruce Street, and to reduce the requirement for loading spaces.
> 
> [...]


----------



## Trex-md

Ehh yo Philly.... Noice !


----------



## desertpunk

*SLS International now fully approved*



> Carl Dranoff's 590 foot tower on the corner of Broad and Spruce is a go after the Civic Design Review Committee Hearing is now complete. Hailed as an "iconic project" by one committee member, the SLS International's poshness will hopefully be completed in about two years and become SLS Hotels' second residential property.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Philly's on a roll!


----------



## Eric Offereins

nice addition to the skyline. Its direct neighbors are much smaller.


----------



## midrise

Philly is definitely on a roll and I don't mean "cheesesteaks"......Some major players have stepped up to the plate.:applause::applause::dance:


----------



## desertpunk

*When Will Construction Begin on Dranoff's SLS International?*












> It's been a little while since we've checked in on Carl Dranoff's SLS International Hotel/Condo on the corner of Broad and Spruce Street. You remember, it's the 590 foot, 47-story tower that will combine a four or five star hotel with uber-luxe condos and an entertainment/restaurant space. A zoning and use permit recently popped up on the property that includes the former Utrect art supply store, Philadelphia International Records and the vacant lot that was at one time the PHS Pop-Up (Beer) Garden in 2013. Cypress Street will also be taken and used as a loading dock. The zoning approval is "for the erection of an atttached structure with terraces and a green roof." As for the use registration, it gives us a glimpse into the specifics regarding the number of hotel and condo units. The permit states there will be 125 "multi-family residences" and 151 "visitor accommodations." It also includes the fun stuff like a "sit-down restaurant," "assembly and entertainment" and, yes, 233 parking spaces. But when will construction begin on this sleek South Broad building?
> 
> Details about the demolition of the existing properties and start-date of construction are not yet known. Crews were on site yesterday cleaning the vacant lot that was the PHS Pop-Up (Beer) Garden. *What is clear is that this building will be built and, according to Philadelphia Heights, this puppy is going to be one of Philly's most upscale residential properties once complete. *


----------



## desertpunk

Demolition about to begin: https://www.facebook.com/BuildingPhilly


----------



## desertpunk

Underway: http://www.phillymag.com/property/2015/03/25/demolition-sls-international-philadelphia/


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.myfoxphilly.com/category/230346/news


----------



## William Adams

Yes! Demolition!!!


----------



## RegentHouse

I don't like it. For a KPF building, I expect something better. It's basically a smaller version of SLS Brickell in Miami (not to be confused with SLS Lux Brickell, which will be a beautiful building). If they can't be innovative, at least go classical.


----------



## Jay

This building is 590' not 567' according to the latest at SkyscraperPage. 

Great to see it close to construction though!


----------



## erbse

The design is alright, though I'd have preferred a setbacked and more vertically oriented design.

But I'm worried about 'em tearing down the old buildings there. They should have at least incorporated the historical facades, that wouldn't have been a problem at all. My dear Philly, where art thou going?


----------



## seth415

Are those buildings historically significant? Because architecturally, they look too simple and underwhelming IMO. Not a huge fan of the new building but I'm glad it's going to replace these and not beautiful historic row-houses or larger/more significant buildings, for example. You can't be pushing out developers and investors holding back the city's economic growth just to preserve insignificant buildings that are old.


----------



## hkskyline

2/15

IMG_8178 by Liam McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/27

Arthaus - Philadelphia, PA by SouthCentralPA, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/4

Arthaus and the Philadelphia skyline from Cooper River Park. Crane for The Laurel is also seen by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr

Arthaus and The Laurel from I-676 by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Workers are 'doubling down' to finish luxury condo building Arthaus in Center City*








Workers are 'doubling down' to finish luxury condo building Arthaus in Center City


Because of the pandemic, the construction industry continues to face building material shortages and restrictions on workers that hinder and delay projects. The construction of Arthaus, a luxury condo building in Center City, has continued through rain and snow as workers try to stay on schedule...




www.inquirer.com


----------



## hkskyline

* Crossing the finish line: $12M penthouse among the last four unsold units at the Residences at the Ritz-Carlton * 
Philadelphia Business Journal _Excerpt_ 
Mar 8, 2021

...

Philadelphia has a smattering of penthouses that have sold in recent years or put up for sale. Last February, the owner of an 11,000-square-foot penthouse at 500 Walnut put the unit up for sale for $32 million. The owner purchased the two-story penthouse for $17.03 million at the end of 2017. At Arthaus, which is under construction on South Broad Street, penthouse pricing ranges from $7.6 million to $15 million.

At the Laurel, which is under development on Rittenhouse Square, the penthouse is up for sale for $25 million.

...

More : https://www.bizjournals.com/philade...-at-residences-at-ritz-carlton-on-market.html


----------



## hkskyline

3/9

Arthaus from South Street Bridge by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/5

RIP Hoa Binh Plaza by Molly Des Jardin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Apr 23

The Arthaus by GhostStationPA86, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/24

Arthaus steel parapet construction by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr

Arthaus steel parapet construction by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia YIMBY Tours Model Units At Arthaus At 311 South Broad Street In Center City*








Philadelphia YIMBY Tours Model Units at Arthaus at 311 South Broad Street in Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


Recently, Philadelphia YIMBY toured a pair of completed model units at the 18th floor of Arthaus, a 542-foot, 47-story residential skyscraper under construction at 311 South Broad Street in Center City. Designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox, the tower will house 108 condominium units. The property is...



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

You can spot the construction at 1:00 :


----------



## hkskyline

*YIMBY Tours The 39th Floor Of Arthaus At 311 South Broad Street In Washington Square West, Center City*



























YIMBY Tours the 39th Floor of Arthaus at 311 South Broad Street in Washington Square West, Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


Philadelphia YIMBY tours the 39th floor of the under-construction Arthaus condominium at 311 South Broad Street in Washington Square West, Center City.



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

7/7

Philadelphia Skyline from South St Bridge by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/11

Peek-a-boo on the Laurel and Arthaus by iheartphilly-iheartphilly, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Multimillion-dollar housing market in Philly is going strong *
July 13, 2021
The Philadelphia Inquirer _Excerpt_

Home buyers in the multimillion-dollar market have been looking for some of the same features as buyers in the middle market during the pandemic: more space, home offices, outdoor living areas.

And luxury developers are delivering in new buildings across central Philadelphia.

Multimillion-dollar homes are far from the norm in the city and its surrounding counties. According to an analysis by LendingTree last month, less than 2% of owner-occupied housing units in the Philadelphia metropolitan area — or about 25,600 — were valued at or above $1 million.

...

Arthaus condos

Starting price: $1.6 million

Address: 301 Avenue of the Arts

The 108-unit Arthaus condo building faces the Kimmel Center on the Avenue of the Arts, a place developer Carl Dranoff, chief executive officer of Dranoff Properties, described as “a walk-to-everything location.”

Luxury buyers want more state-of-the-art finishes, technology, designs, and amenities, Dranoff said, “and that’s really what we’re offering at Arthaus.”

Building features include a greenhouse, gardening beds, a 75-foot indoor pool, a block-long sundeck, and a private hair and nail salon.

“This is a time of great opportunity” for buyers, he said.

Because of the slowdown in getting building supplies, he estimates that Arthaus would cost 20% more if construction started now. And he predicted that the supply of available luxury homes will dip after next year. So, he said, the prices luxury buyers are getting today are “going to look very opportunistic a year or two from now.”

Dranoff declined to say what percentage of units have sold. The first residents will arrive in early 2022, and the building is scheduled to be finished by June.

The developer expects to offer three penthouses for $7.5 million, $8 million, and $15 million.

More : Multimillion-dollar housing market in Philly is going strong


----------



## hkskyline

7/19

Arthaus by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Crane Removed From Arthaus At 311 South Broad Street In Washington Square West, Center City*




































Crane Removed From Arthaus At 311 South Broad Street In Washington Square West, Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


The large crane that was attached to the south side of Arthaus at 311 South Broad Street in Center City has been removed from the structure. Designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox and developed by Dranoff Properties, the 47-story tower stands 542 feet high and will have 108 condominium units, with...



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

7/24

IMG_7502 by hjoec2010, on Flickr

IMG_7503 by hjoec2010, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Catherine Zeta-Jones and Michael Douglas List Their Manhattan Pad, a $45M Sale in Tribeca, and More Real Estate News*


> A decorated model unit at Arthaus, the first residential tower in Philadelphia designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox, has just debuted.
> 
> Priced at $2,255,800, Unit 1804 is located on the building’s southwest corner and was furnished by Builders Design. It includes 1,730 square feet of indoor space, including two bedrooms and full baths, a gas fireplace, and a kitchen with a SubZero fridge and Wolf oven.
> 
> The 47-story condo’s home on the Avenue of the Arts, formerly South Broad Street, has long been a cultural nexus—home to the Academy of Music, Kimmel Center, top-level theaters, and the Pennsylvania Academy of Fine Arts.
> 
> The Arthaus site itself is the former home of Philadelphia International Records, the birthplace of the “Philly Soul” sound and home to acts like The O’Jays, Teddy Pendergrass, Patti LaBelle, and Lou Rawls. KPF chair Gene Kohn actually grew up around the corner and “intimately understands the cultural significance of South Broad Street,” according to a press release.
> 
> The 108-unit building’s stepped, interlocking boxes also provide large outdoor terraces with sweeping views of the city from the Delaware River to the Schuylkill. A year-round rooftop greenhouse offers a tranquil respite with a reflecting pool, lawn, and sun deck.











Catherine Zeta-Jones and Michael Douglas List Their Manhattan Pad, a $45M Sale in Tribeca, and More Real Estate News


Here’s everything you need to know now




www.architecturaldigest.com


----------



## hkskyline

Some drone footage of Philadelphia and you'll see the development on the right with a bit of annoying commentary :


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421863296483962882


----------



## hkskyline

More drone footage :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : YIMBY Observes the Rising Philadelphia Skyline from the Girard Point Bridge - Philadelphia YIMBY


----------



## hkskyline

*Looking At The Architectural Model Of Arthaus In Center City*



























Looking at the Architectural Model of Arthaus in Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


In contrast to smaller developments, major skyscraper projects are backed by large teams, which include promotion staff and sales galleries that are open to the public, many with physical models of the building exterior and interiors. Arthaus is a 542-foot-tll condominium under construction at...



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

* Believe in Walnut Street's Future*
Aug 19, 2021
The Philadelphia Citizen _Excerpt_

Lydia Kulina-Washburn’s recent commentary on the West Walnut Street retail scene offers many good observations about a street in recovery. But when trying to explain the dynamics of change, she reverses cause and effect, blaming diminished foot traffic on the lack of interesting stores, when in reality, retail is missing because of the absence of people.

On a good summer day in 2019 there were about 450,000 pedestrians in Center City. In July 2021, there were 285,700. About 45,000 of the 60,000 residents who live in the core of downtown are out and about, walking their dogs, running errands and shopping. Tourists and regional shoppers, missing for months, are slowly returning.

But so far, we’ve hosted just one convention. In 2019 there were 20-plus major events at the Convention Center that attracted 1.2 million visitors with money in their pockets. About 100,000 of 150,000 office employees have been working from home for the last 16 to 17 months. Many college students remained with their parents, attending classes remotely. Theaters have been closed. The street suffered major damage during the civil unrest in May 2020. Across the country, the retail industry has been in a process of continual change, accelerated by the pandemic

Still, Walnut Street retains its diversity. Yes, there are now 10 banks between Broad and 19th streets. But there are also 53 retail shops, 31 service providers and 13 restaurants or cafes. Center City’s strong residential population kept the local retail industry afloat, along with federal aid that provided relief during the pandemic. Developers still believe in downtown living: at either end of the corridor, The Laurel and Arthaus are topping out, just 360 of 1,000 new residential units under construction in Center City west.

Even with business closures, 78 retailers and restaurants opened in Center City in 2020 and 2021. Allbirds, an online sustainable shoe retailer, opened its first Philadelphia brick-and-mortar location last year. Equinox, a fitness club, will also open its first Philadelphia location at The Laurel in 2022. Four existing Walnut Street retailers, Dr. Martens, Rescue Spa, Tiffany & Co, and Govberg Jewelers, are re-opening on Walnut Street at new locations. The Philadelphia Runner, closed during the majority of 2020, just returned with a new and larger Walnut Street storefront. These businesses and more than 20 additional retailers that plan to open downtown in 2021 believe in our future.

More : Why we should believe in the future of Walnut Street


----------



## hkskyline

*Cladding Reaches Top Of Parapet At Arthaus In Washington Square West, Center City*































































Cladding Reaches Top of Parapet at Arthaus in Washington Square West, Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


Philadelphia YIMBY's construction update shows that cladding has reached the pinnacle of the Arthaus condo at 311 South Broad Street in Center City.



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Take A Look Inside These Finished Arthaus Condos*








Take A Look Inside These Finished Arthaus Condos


And check out the amenities while you're at it.




www.phillymag.com


----------



## hkskyline

*YIMBY Observes The Arthaus, The Laurel Rittenhouse, And The Rising Philadelphia Skyline From The Walt Whitman Bridge*



> Closer to the cluster of the tallest towers, as seen from this perspective, Arthaus has joined the view and is looking more complete than ever. The building’s facade has reached the top at the south and east faces, the north side is being finished, and the west side lags slightly behind. The building looks very sharp and is executed just like the renderings, bringing a new brightness and modern class to the city’s skyline. Both towers are expected to be occupied next year, with Arthaus taking in residents first.




















YIMBY Observes the Arthaus, The Laurel Rittenhouse, and the Rising Philadelphia Skyline from the Walt Whitman Bridge - Philadelphia YIMBY


A few months ago, during the beginning of spring, Philadelphia YIMBY published a feature that looked at major developments in Center City from the Walt Whitman Bridge. This 378-foot-tall, green-painted suspension bridge was completed in 1957, and has since transported millions of people between...



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

9/30

Philadelphia skyline from the Commodore Barry Bridge by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Construction Elevator Being Removed At Arthaus In Washington Square West, Center City*


> The exterior construction elevator is currently being removed at Arthaus at 311 South Broad Street in Washington Square West, Center City. Earlier this year the tower reached its full height of 542 feet and 47 stories. Designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox and developed by Dranoff Properties, the development will offer 108 condominium units and retail space. Construction is nearing completion and the building has already become a prominent addition to the skyline.






































Construction Elevator Being Removed at Arthaus in Washington Square West, Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


The exterior construction elevator is currently being removed at Arthaus at 311 South Broad Street in Washington Square West, Center City. Earlier this year the tower reached its full height of 542 feet and 47 stories. Designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox and developed by Dranoff Properties, the...



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Construction Elevator Removed From Arthaus In Washington Square West, Center City*


> The construction elevator that was attached to the west facade has been completely removed off Arthaus, a skyscraper under construction at 311 South Broad Street in Washington Square West, Center City. Designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox and developed by Philadelphia-based Dranoff Properties, the tower stands 542 feet and 47 stories above ground. Once completed, the building will offer 108 condominium units along with underground parking and retail on the ground floor.






































Construction Elevator Removed From Arthaus In Washington Square West, Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


The construction elevator that was attached to the west facade has been completely removed off Arthaus, a skyscraper under construction at 311 South Broad Street in Washington Square West, Center City. Designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox and developed by Philadelphia-based Dranoff Properties, the...



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

*The 4th Place On Philly YIMBY’s December Countdown Goes To Arthaus At 311 South Broad Street In Washington Square West, Center City*


> The 4th place on Philly YIMBY’s December 2021 Development Countdown goes to Arthaus, a 542-foot-tall, 47-story condominium high-rise under construction at 311 South Broad Street in Washington Square West, Center City. Designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox and developed by Dranoff Properties, with INTECH Construction as the contractor, the tower will offer 108 condo units, serviced by an extensive amenity package, as well as ground-level retail and underground parking.
> 
> The building, one of the city’s tallest structures to the south of City Hall, was topped out in the first half of the year, with the glass curtain wall catching up over the following months. By now, the building’s exterior is mostly complete, with work focusing on the ground levels as well as the interiors.






































The 4th Place on Philly YIMBY’s December Countdown Goes to Arthaus at 311 South Broad Street in Washington Square West, Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


Philadelphia YIMBY shares construction photos of Arthaus, a 542-foot-tall, 47-story condo at 311 South Broad Street in Washington Square West, Center City.



phillyyimby.com


----------



## PsyLock

More 500ft towers in Philadelphia please. I prefer this one over The Laurel


----------



## hkskyline

2/23

Arthaus by Tom Ipri, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*5 takeaways from a housing report focused on Center City*
The Philadelphia Inquirer _Excerpt_
Feb 23, 2022

The number of residents walking around Center City returned to pre-pandemic levels at the end of 2021, showing the resiliency of downtown’s residential segment, according to the Center City District’s annual housing report released Tuesday.

The greater Center City region — from river to river and from Girard Avenue to Tasker Street — has been the fastest growing residential section of Philadelphia for the last two decades, according to the Center City District, which promotes the success of downtown. Its population has increased by 38% in that time period.

“In the last two decades, land-use downtown diversified, the geography of residential Center City expanded, housing unit size increased, new apartment and condo buildings featured enhanced amenities, while retail and restaurant offerings in extended and adjacent neighborhoods began to approach those available downtown,” Paul Levy, president of the Center City District, said in a statement. “The pandemic appears to have accelerated these trends.”

...

Core Center City had 4,365 pending units at the end of 2021, way up from 1,386 pending units at the end of 2020.

Five developments under construction in core Center City will result in 1,409 additional units: the Laurel, Arthaus, Riverwalk, Cathedral Square, and 12 + Sansom.

More : 5 takeaways from a housing report focused on Center City


----------



## hkskyline

*Decorative Lighting Spotted On Top Of Arthaus In Washington Square West, Center City*








Decorative Lighting Spotted On Top Of Arthaus In Washington Square West, Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


The nighttime Philadelphia skyline is getting brighter as new additions join the existing cluster of towers. In the Washington Square West West neighborhood of Center City, the new condominium skyscraper, Arthaus, rises at 311 South Broad Street, joining the rest of the Center City towers at a...



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

5/10

The Drake and Arthaus by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*A First Look at the Nearly Finished Arthaus*


> Of all the places I’ve lived over these 63 years, the one I remember most fondly is an apartment I lived in over a store just off Watertown Square in suburban Boston during my college years.
> 
> The apartment, located over one of those convenience store/soda fountain combos Bostonians call “spas,” wasn’t all that great shakes: its living room had no windows and its four bedrooms were all small. But it did have a nice midcentury modern kitchen and dining area in the back, and behind it was a covered deck that faced due west.
> 
> And most summer evenings, after coming home from work in downtown Boston, I would head out to that deck, put on Kool and the Gang’s “Summer Madness,” light up a spliff and watch the sun set over a parking lot, a laundromat and the Watertown Free Public Library.











A First Look at the Nearly Finished Arthaus


Our Penthouse Premiere showcases the best-outfitted condo building yet built in the city — and a designer-showcase penthouse unit.




www.phillymag.com


----------



## hkskyline

8/1

Arthaus by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/5

Philadelphia - S. Broad Street and Federal Street - August 5, 2022 (1) by Kevin Mueller, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

* 5 condos at Dranoff's new Arthaus among region's 25 most expensive homes sold in 2022 so far *
Philadelphia Business Journal _Excerpt_
Sept 4, 2022 

This week’s List takes a look at the most expensive homes sold in Greater Philadelphia during the first seven months of this year, ranked by sale price. Based on data provided by Bright MLS, the List also provides the neighborhood, sale date, number of bedrooms and bathrooms, as well as the listing/buyer brokers and their agencies. 

The combined asking prices of all 25 properties on the List was $117.17 million, with an average list price of $4.68 million per home. The homes ultimately sold for a total of $108.2 million, with an average sale price of $4.33 million.

One-fifth of the properties on the List are located in Dranoff Properties' new Arthaus building on the Avenue of the Arts. The $253 million, 47-story condominium tower at 301 S. Broad Street has 107 units. Five of those units made the List of most expensive home sales, bringing in a combined $20.8 million.

More : https://www.bizjournals.com/philade...ladelphia-metro-areas-rise-in-home-sales.html


----------



## hkskyline

* With Newest Luxury Project Arthaus, Carl Dranoff Bets on Wellness Real Estate *
Philadelphia Magazine _Excerpt_
Sept 21, 2022

I can tell something is bothering Carl Dranoff.

The developer is alternately tapping and rubbing his left thumb with his right as he sits on a low, curved blue velvet couch. The soft charcoal suede of his wingtips offsets the slightly metallic gray diagonally striped slacks he’s wearing. His navy blazer has silver buttons, and its left sleeve stops at a stainless steel Rolex Submariner. Black and silver sunglasses rest to his right, on the cushion of the couch. A black-and-white pin-striped hatband circles the fedora on his head.

Each article of clothing complements the gray of his eyes and, taken in total, makes Dranoff seem an extension of the curated interior of Arthaus, his latest luxury residence project, which broke ground in 2019, welcomed its first buyers this July, and just had its grand opening.

We’re sitting in the lobby in May as the elevators are being inspected for fire safety. He should be pleased, but right now, he’s almost imperceptibly irked, and the shrieking alarm emanating from the elevator bank seems to be the cause. It’s shrill, yes, but his irritation goes beyond that. Each bleat shatters an otherwise perfectly crafted sense of serenity. When the alarm abruptly shuts off, Dranoff stops tapping his thumb, and his manner lightens. 

“I designed Arthaus for people like me, people who want to live in the city, in close proximity to the arts. This project sets the table for everything happening in the future of real estate here in Philadelphia,” he says.

More : With Newest Luxury Project Arthaus, Carl Dranoff Bets on Wellness Real Estate


----------

